# So long, Blackman...



## danalto

I have just learned that Blackman, who has been a valuable forum contributor for many years, has just passed away.
I met Nello a couple of times, with his wife and his daughter, and this is a very sad new for me.

Ciao, Nello, fa' buon viaggio, amico caro.

Daniela


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thanks for everything you have done for us.
Here, you will not be forgotten!

Ciao


----------



## Necsus

BlackmaNello... che dire... è stato un privilegio conoscerti, anche di persona, e condividere con te questo spazio virtuale.
Un ultimo abbraccio a te e uno ancora più forte alla tua famiglia.
Francesco


----------



## Mary49

Mancheranno i suoi interventi. Un vero peccato non averlo potuto conoscere di persona.


----------



## Benzene

_I am immensely saddened by Blackman's sudden passing.
I'm sorry I didn't get to meet you in person.
Fly high in the sky and protect all those who love you.
Rest in Peace, Nello.

*Sandro*_


----------



## Tegs

I'm so sorry to hear this. He was a lovely member of the Italian-English forum.


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> I have just learned that Blackman, who has been a valuable forum contributor for many years, has just passed away.
> I met Nello a couple of times, with his wife and his daughter, and this is a very sad new for me.
> 
> Ciao, Nello, fa' buon viaggio, amico caro.
> 
> Daniela


Che peccato. 🙁


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Blackman will be missed. I appreciated his posts.


----------



## WordsWordWords

I haven't logged on here for almost a year and I am saddened to see the passing of this excellent foero. My condolences to those who knew him better, and to the WR community in general. 😔


----------

